# bore foam



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guy's . I wanted to see if any one out there has or is using breakfree foaming bore cleaner . I want to see what you guy's think before I say anything . I used it for the first time today . Thank's


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It works good but don't leave it in too long, and using a brass brush with any copper remover will show green on a patch from the brush lond after the copper is removed from the bore.


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks , I was impressed - was using gun slick and wipe-out but breakfree really was impressive .


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like using the bore gel from Hoppes. Never tried the foam on a centerfire. I like using the foam for the smokepole though...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've only used it a few times, and honestly I prefer Birchwood-Casey bore scrubber.


----------

